# Psydom's Iron Lords



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey All!

Having recently moved on to a SM force I thought it would be appropriate to start another plog for the SM's. Not that I've completely abandoned my Orks (AoBR) but they were always intended as a warm up and an initial learning curve (hence my previous plogs title). I've got a few Orks and Defcopters to go and lots to retouch but I'll save that for the other plog..

So, on to the force at hand. I've gone with the Iron Lords Chapter, partly because they are a little less common from what I can see and in part because I think they just look cool :biggrin: always a good motivating factor!

So far the force is made up of::
1 x 10 man tactical squad (these are from the AoBR)
1 x Terminator squad (these are from the AoBR also)
1 x Scout squad (under construction)
1 x Land speeder storm 
1 x Devastator squad 
and the generic AoBR Space Marine Capitan

I don't currently actually play, just paint, although that is on the table (pardon the pun!) for the future.. but either way I have no doubt that the army list will grow, although in all honesty it will probably have more to do with 'ooh! that looks cool' that any sense of army balance or tactics :biggrin:

So, bearing in mind that I am still very new to painting, lets get on to the pics eh? 
All C&C welcomed and encouraged!

First up is the first half of the Tac squad... the other four are WIP along with the Seargent.
Again I am using the AoBR mini's to get to grips with the techniques, colours and what works or doesn't. 

























































































And here are the WIP's for the Seargent and the Capitan 


































The Devastators are unbuilt as yet and the Scouts and Storm are being built in preperation for undercoating.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The black is in dire need of some highlighting and honestly the stripe on the helm is so so. For an additional color I would try taking the red up top on the helm and the borders of the should pads. Gives you a nice bit of color over all of it and keeps the colors generally together. 

Other then needing a bit of highlights and shading they are coming together nicely.


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback Djinn, The yellow stripe is something I've been struggling with.. in part because the first attempts turned out fluorescent and also because when I got a better foundation under it I was a little over eager and did all ten marines but didn't thin the foundation so they're also suffering from brush marks making a clean even colour difficult to get.. still learning.. the hard way usually.. :grin: 

I'm keen on the codex paint scheme which calls for the helmet stripe but it's supposed to be gold.. the first attempt at gold I used Burnished gold and it just looked getto bling.. but after your comments I tried some shining gold with a quick badab black wash to try something different and I think I like it..

This guy isn't finished but thoughts on the gold stripe?

























As for the shoulder pads, again I was trying to keep with the codex, the orange was an attempt at giving them 6th company markings but I'm not going to continue with that I don't think..


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

nice clean painting! Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The gold stripe works too.

I'm a little confused by the blue glow on the black armor sections. It looks like you're going for a tronlike glow, but aren't carrying to the legs as well.

Otherwise, I agree with djinn.


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

Loooong time no update and I've been loosing my motivation a little so I thought I would get on with it, update my plog and get some C&C's!

Kruger (if you're still following!), the "tron like glow" was an attempt at highlighting.. I used heavily thinned shadow grey and while it looked like it was going to come off well as I did it but, erm, well it didn't :biggrin:
A Tron like glow is a pretty cool idea though, I am thinking it could be adapted for a librarian or something..

That said, I've been practising the whole highlighting thing and am feeling much better about it. it helps when you use the right paint, mind you!
This is what I've adopted for the black: 4:1 black/Adaptus battle grey in a thick edging line, 2:1 black/Adaptus battle grey in a thinner edging line, then a fine line of thinned Adaptus battle grey on the extremes. 
You can barely see the first two coats but I think it blends the final line in. 
I've also been toying with doing a black wash before the final highlight to blend the first two highlight lines but haven't had the chance to test it yet..

So here's some pics (lots of them actually!) 
The highlights have come up as very obvious in the photo's but in the flesh they're actually quite subtle..


The terminators minus the Sargent (still to get his final highlights)




































































A Sargent I picked up off ebay..





























And here are some scouts. they're still WIPs as they need their black highlights still too.. I have a second squad under coated for painting too.. I figure while they're still fresh in the mind and all..












and finally my AoBR Dred.. still a WIP as well. I'm still trying to get the left arm (claw arm) up to spec.. there's more to be done on the details in the arm which are out of shot I think.. 



































That's it for now.. once they above are all done I will get in to another Tac squad that I'm in the process of trimming and assembling as well as the Landspeeder Storm that's ready to go.. 

Let me know what you guys think..

Cheers, 
Psy


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I love all the classic metal sgts. Looking good.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

the termies and sarg are looking great same with the scouts, the hard edge hi-lighting works well with the black/red, and the black wash over the whole guy at the end never hurts


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Lookig good Psydom. I especially like the glow effect on your dreadnaught powerfist. Looking pretty good. Your Termis look pretty darn good as well. You do need a littl emore shading on your models, especially around the power cords and such on your weaponary.All and all though, this is a great start for just starting out.

Good work and looking forward to seeing more progress.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys 

@Disciple_of_Ezekiel - I see what you mean, it's not coming out in the photo.. there is some highlighting along the cords and what not but it could defo do with more..

@ Khorne's Fist - I agree mate, he's certainly one of my favourites so far! 


As a side note.. I really hate cleaning moulding lines from the models.. sooo time consuming and painful! (and sooo necessary!)
I'm just working my way through the tac squad *sigh*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Looking awesome man, I'll be following this. Have some +Rep.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

The white on the inside of the captains cape needs more white, Its VERY patchy. Looking at your first models I thought, He's not that good a painter, But i've been wrong before and i'll be wrong again, The later models are awesome, +rep


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Black is a pain to paint. I still have my DC dred that needs highlighting.


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

Another update.. man I paint slow! :biggrin:

Thanks for the comments and encouragement guys!

So I finished up the Scout squads highlighting and with the exception of (one day) adding some Iron Lord insignia decals, I reckon they are done..

I've also completed the Landspeeder storm sans crew.. this is my first vehicle so any comments and hints are welcome.. And yeah, I noticed the little patch of unpainted bit just above the front seats *after* I took the photo's but that's all fixed now..

I'd love some feed back on where I could do better and how so all comments and tips are welcome 

Anyhow, as always, pics to follow (and as always, pic heavy too!)




























































































































I guess my photography could do with some work too 


So now I'm finishing Scout Squad 2 and a Tac squad.. then I'll kick off on the crew for the storm I think.. 
The missus kindly donated her leftovers from her SM battle force to me so I have plenty to get on with now.. just need to get on with it!

Cheers all!

Psy


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

very clean, very nice, the highlights on the scouts are a bit too much imho (i think more of a personal opinion) but still stunning and i love the hair and the weathering on the bolters 

(has some of the skin colour 'leaked' on to the hair in some places though? on the top one and on the sides of the other)


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

Hellados said:


> (has some of the skin colour 'leaked' on to the hair in some places though? on the top one and on the sides of the other)


The guy with the heavy bolter, yeah, he's just got his tips dyed.. I mean, who says a space marine can't be fashionable? :biggrin:

No, you are right and I hadn't noticed.. the worst bit is that the scout sergeant actually has black hair, not grey.. I've managed to smudge some across his head and completely missed it... D'oh! 

guess they are not quite finished eh? :blush:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

damn pictures are so annoying! i never notice these things on my guys when they're sat in front of me then i take the pictures and its SO frustrating


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

So time for another quick update..

I've got my first game scheduled for tomorrow, yup, I'll be poppin' that W40K cherry at my local GW shop tomorrow (my god that sounds so bad/sad when you say it out loud..)

anyhow, there's nothing like the real thing to motivate you to get some painting done.. now I'm not too worried about having not quite perfect mini's but they at least have to be to my own "table top" standard.. which can probably be summed up as will pass a cursory glance from across the table/room, so not too hard to meet.. what the other guy plays with isn't really a problem for me so.. back to the point I guess 
Anyhow, it motivated me to finish off a tac team and another scout squad.. well almost, I keep finding things I can do so the highlighting on the black is missing and the basing for the tac squad but I'm ALMOST there with them.. good enough for the game anyhow..

I thought I would mark the occasion with a group photo and a summery of what I've managed to complete (or almost) so far..

What I can field tomorrow (not necessarily what I will):
2 x scouts
2 x 10 man tac teams (ones a reserve, mainly because the paint job blows :biggrin
1 x Termi squad
1 x Dred 
1 x Landspeeder storm

... no idea what the points are... :biggrin: but I'm playing the noob card and I'll get the bloke at the store to figure that out :read::laugh:

So here's some pics..

First up the Group shot:









This is the new tac team (no basing or black highlights yet)

















The new Scouts (no black highlights and would love some feed back on the basing, what's visible anyhow)









This is just a nice shot of the scout heavy 









The Termies 









The first Scout squad:









The reserve tac squad (I'll strip and redo these at some point, they were a first attempt and tester.. but still usable I reckon)









The support and fast attack:









And just a artsy shot of the Dred I like, standing sentinel over his assembled brothers k:









Any C&C's welcome..

wish me luck for tomorrow!! :drinks:


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

Just noticed the black highlights look really stark in the photo's.. in the flesh (or should that be the plastic?) they really are not that obvious..


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

So I've been a busy lad.. I don't know if I've been motivated or just procrastinating from other things I should be doing but either way it's been good for the miniature painting! 

To be fair, it's been mostly construction and undercoating but that's all part of the bargain.. I figured a quick plog update would help me stay on that roll..

The first thing I should mention is that my "mould line scraper and flash brush" _finally_ arrived from GW.. have they got the worst mail order service or what! I guess it works for them though, instead of waiting a week or more for your stuff I guess people tend to go in to a GW shop which gives them the chance to pressure you to buy stuff.. good marketing tactic (if likely to be unpopular with the punter!)

Anyhow! back to my point.. How awesome is the scraper! now it's certainly no replacement for the old modelling knife and file but it is so much quicker and less risky for the big and easy to get moulding lines.. get those done and you can spend more time on the fiddley stuff without getting annoyed.. it might seem like a silly thing to rave about but I'm a big fan of using the right tool for the job and, especially for those just starting out in the hobby, this is the right tool..

On to the more interesting stuff..
So having finished the tac squad apart from some basing, I thought I'd get on with some of the newer arrivals..
These are all WIPS but I figure what a PLOG for if not fro tracking my progress.. 

First up is my first ever assault marines.. I've gone for dynamic posing as possible and I've been mentally playing with how I'm going to do them. I want to try some OSL for the jump packs and soot from them down the back of the legs.. we'll see how we go!









I'm also up to the Rhino from the SM Battle force box I had, so it's under coated and the inside done.. That's just a black rhino so I wont bother with a pic just now.. though the inside is pretty good I think.. I'm going topractice weathering and battle damage on this one I reckon..

Next I have a tech Marine I picked up from Ebay.. soo much detail on this fella! I'm just enjoying working with the detail and bringing it out without being too garish.. he's what I fall back to paint between other models, while paint or glue is drying..









Next up is my first fine cast resin model.. there are a few small air bubbles (and one big one but it's pretty much hidden from view) but it's not bad all in all.. again, sooo much detail! He'll get under coated after I've filled the holes with liquid green stuff and when I do the assult squad.. again, he'll probably be the one I work on in between others given he has so much detail.. I'll wait till the tech marine is done though..









Finally, the first piece of scenery I've ever done.. I'm basing my mini's with a grey 'sand' so I'm going to try to match that generally speaking.. I want to go for the burnt out look.. so the rhino will be a wrecked blood angels one (easier to show up fire damage on red, rather than the black of the Iron Lords), grey sand with earth colours for the craters and I've tried to have the trees look like they're still smouldering.. just one as a test so far but I think I'm liking it..

























Did I mention I have a lot of free time? :biggrin:

Any comments are welcome and hints and tips are expressly invited! I am new to painting and really do welcome anything instructional! k:

Cheers,
Psy


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

Small update, mainly as I'm feeling like I've stalled on this techmarine..

So I thought I'd post him up and see what the boards think 

I've got two problems.. first, I think he's starting to look busy.. I've only got 3 or 4 solid colours on him.. Red and Black for the Iron Lords, silver and bronze for mechanicum/ metals.. no highlights yet mind you..

the second problem I'm having is getting that servo arm to pop.. the Iron Lords are black on top and having the arm black feels like it's blending in to marine too much (in complete contrast to being too busy! Lol!) I thought about some hazard stripes (black and yellow stripes) but will that be too busy? Silver might be just too much and not enough definition for me.. dunno..

I'm a study on contradiction on this one :biggrin:

Thoughts/feedback? 










Cheers,
Psy


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

imho more red of the mechanicum and less black/silver of the chapter, he's pretty muc 1/2 and 1/2 which is probably making him look busy


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Some real progress on this blog. Hope you enjoyed your first game.


----------

